# Diabetes News 27/05/09



## Admin (May 27, 2009)

*No Added Sugar 
*_posted yesterday but on BBC News today - video to watch_Fibi Ward was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes aged 13. Now aged 14, she's written a book to help other teenagers cope with the experience. According to "Diabetes UK", 10,000 to 15,000 people in the UK are diagnosed with type I diabetes every year.http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/breakfast/8068020.stm*

Diabetes UK Year of Care project*
The Year of Care programme, a partnership between Diabetes UK, the Department of Health, The Health Foundation and NHS Diabetes and Kidney Care, is the embodiment of this and one of the first in a series of care-planning drives to put patient empowerment at the top of the health agenda.
http://www.primarycaretoday.co.uk/medcon/?pid=4270&lsid=4281&edname=28109.htm&ped=28109


----------

